# Change over switch (inverter vs external/shore power)



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm trying to find a really simple change over switch so I can switch my plugs between inverter and external (shore) power. All I seem to find are complicated (therefore expensive) switches.

I looked at the array of switches in B&Q over the weekend and there were simply no double-pole two way.

I am open to the idea of an automatic switch, but not at considerable cost.

TIA
Roger


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

grab a simple ' wall wart' that plugs into a 240v supply and has an output of 12v. Wire it into your mains supply with the 12v end switching a 12v relay that in turn switches your inverter on/off or supplies power to your inverter.

When you have 240v your inverter is switched off - When you haven't it's switched on... Just run the 240v wires from the inverter to your socket(s)


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Autoquest go >>>HERE<<< Scroll down to the 20amp changover switch just over £11.00 its where I got mine from, came in a couple of days.

Olley


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi ivys,

i've been looking for a replacement for mine as it blew - other posts! have eventually tracked one down here.

http://english.ivt-hirschau.de/content.php?parent_id=CAT_60&doc_id=DOC_90.

don't know a price yet as only got the reply from them today, will phone them tomorrow as i'm looking for some kind of surge protection, but this looks the same.
just checked the german side of it and it costs 35 euros

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=300077603514&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

cheers
simon


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

I went to the site suggested by Olley and bought a neat switch for £11 plus postage. Very prompt delivery - next day. It's ready to go in as soon as the van arrives back home.

Rog


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Sorry to ask Rog but why did you let it out on its own

_It's ready to go in as soon as the van arrives back home. _


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Who said anything about "on it's own"? :lol: 

Claire decided to take our kids to join several thousand other kids at the soul survivor event. That's where she discovered that our 1-week old 2nd hand MH rains inside and outside 8O 

Anyway, the van will be bringing Claire and a whole tribe of kids back tomorrow.

Rog


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Switched ON*

Hello there,

I fitted one of those 3 way switches for Inverter/Off/Hook-up.

It was a pain as we often found while driving along that we had forgotten to switch to internal power. Or that when hooked up we had forgotten to switch over. Or in the case of everyone else (the holiday crew) they switched it the wrong way.

In the end I took it out and and fitted a contacter. Automatically switches from in board to inverter to External hook-up when you connect the lead.

No more frustrating reaching into the cupboard switching, confusion or fuss.

Cost me less thah £30 to do the work and worth every penny.

Trev


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Trev, where did you get the "contacter"?

Rog


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi, 
just checked the link  click the first link and then go to voltage inverters on the left and it is the first one, the us-12. no price on the english pages but if you go through the german pages it states the price
cheers 
simon


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Contacter*



ivys said:


> Trev, where did you get the "contacter"?
> 
> Rog


Hello Rog,

Sorry for the delay in responding, I did not read this post after I had replied.

I got it from RS components >RS Here<

If you like I can look-up the part number?

You may need to send me a PM and though!

Trev


----------

